# Skinning coyotes warm video



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I've never skinned a coyote warm but after seeing this video it looked alot easier. I usually don't have time to skin in the field due to lack of time before going to work. But if it is as easy as this guy makes it look I might have to re-think that decision. Heres the video for anyone interested.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

When I first starting skinning canines, I too was of the opinion that skinning when the animal was warm was easier than cold. Now that I've got more experience, I'm not so sure that's true.

Sure, there are places where the hide seperates more easily from the carcass. But, it's also alot easier to tear holes in the places where the hide is thinner.

In hind sight, I think I prefer skinning a cold carcass as opposed to a warm one.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I was thinking about putting my skinning machine in the receiver of my truck then next time I trap coyotes and just getting 1/2 mile away from the set and skinning them (warm). Now I'm not so sure. I may still try it, but I'll keep your thoughts in mind, Lang.

Thanks, Guys!

John


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

I've skinned a lot ***** out at night time hunting- it easier, but the time you loose checkingTraps or hunting is not worth it in my eyes. I can be more relaxed in my shed with heat and a cup of coffee. You'll find your self rushing though the skinning and through making the reset possibly. Just thought to think about good luck.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Lang is the first person that I've heard from that has tried warm skinning and went back to cold. I know Seldom really likes warm skinning as I do. Randy Smith has a video and I think they timed him at 3 minutes. He throws the coyotes right at the set. I believe coyote carcasus may draw in others because the mangy coyote I left in the filed last year turned into a canine hub with unbelieveable amounts of tracks and scent posts. Just my observations an thoughts though and I wish I weighed more so I could pull a coyote like that.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Man these guys sure make it look real easy! Im not sure I could peel a banana in 3 mins let alone peel a coyote in 3 mins. I would much rather peel a warm yote than cold one. Still takes me at the minimum 15-20 mins to peel a warm yote...

To the guys that can peel one in under 5 mins...


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

From my limited experience of skinning hot or cold I would take hot anyday of the week, they peel so much easier and it goes a lot faster. Just remember to be careful is all. Guys I know that catch good numbers of coyotes prefer warm over cold that was one of the first things I was warned about.

OT


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I can't comment on coyotes cause as I said I have never skinned one warm. I've skinned everything from ducks to deer to elk and I always had an easier time with a warm body than a cold one. About the only thing I found that didnt change warm or cold was a goldenye.....they suck. If they were as big as a coyote nobody would ever shoot one. :lol::lol:


----------

